# Couleur Programmation en C



## loguy38 (9 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai encore besoin de votre aide  !
Alors voilà, j'ai créé un programme en C faisant appel à des tableaux et s'executant directement dans le terminal. J'ai réussi à mettre des couleurs à des phrases de mon programme par cette manip':
*printf("\033[32m%s\033[00m","Votre Sudoku est correct \n");*  Ceci affichera le texte en vert, les couleurs étaient définies en début de programme. Jusque là tout baigne.

Mais voila, j'aurais besoin de mettre des couleurs pour des variables et des cases de mon tableau où l'on fait appel à %d, %c ....
J'ai essayé cela:
*printf("\033[32m%s\033[00m","%d", tab[0][1])*;   Par exemple, mais ça ne fonctionne pas et je ne sais pas comment faire. 

De l'aide svp  ! 
Bonne soirée et merci !


----------



## loguy38 (11 Décembre 2010)

Up !


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2010)

loguy38 a dit:


> J'ai essayé cela:
> *printf("\033[32m%s\033[00m","%d", tab[0][1])*;   Par exemple, mais ça ne fonctionne pas et je ne sais pas comment faire.


Relis l'utilisation de printf : une chaîne avec le format plus des paramètres

%s attend une chaine et %d un entier

Essaie plutôt ça :

```
printf("\033[32m%d\033[00m", tab[0][1])
```


----------



## loguy38 (11 Décembre 2010)

Ah oui ok, ça marche  ! Merci beaucoup, désolé mais je débute  !

Autre question, pour l'instant je n'ai vu que la fonction scanf pour récupérer des choses saisies par l'user. J'aimerais une petite aide:
En utilisant la fonction scanf, après la saisie par l'utilisateur d'un chiffre par exemple, il doit appuyer sur ENTRER et ceci crèe un retour à la ligne... J'aurais besoin d'empêcher ce retour à ligne. Donc si quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2010)

Pour la saisie de caractère : getc ou getchar

Pour les chaînes : gets


----------

